# The Meaning of Rescue ...



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

aww real sweet and says what a poor abandoned must feel.

sometimes i wish that animals could actually talk and really tell us how it is.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for posting this poem. It's beautiful and so true. When Buddy came to us as a foster, he definitely had a suitcase full, so much so that we ended up adopting him because we did not want to put him through the stress of adoption days and trying to adjust once again to a new home. We look at him now and he just seems sooo happy and contented and I am so glad we were able to be a part of putting up that suitcase.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh this is beautiful. I have some tears, if this is how they feel, then I hope I helped my rescue unpack.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So beautiful*

this is so beautiful!!

I'm sure this is the way DOGS FEEL!!
I'm going to post a Saluki Mix in Alabama that will be pts if not rescued or adopted.
Lilly's throat was cut when she first arrived at the shelter and the Dr. there fixed her up.
She was adopted and returned to shelter. :no::no:
*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12931894
Lilly must be a very special girl. She has been held for a while at The Dog Pound, waiting for someone to adopt or rescue her. I know they have been crowded, but Lilly has been spared every euthanasia day. 

Her adoption fee of $79 will be paid by her sponsor if someone could take her and save her life. Please contact me at [email protected] about her fee. 

If you are on any rescue boards, please post for her. This is what I know about her: She was adopted by a lady that was looking for a dog for her mother. Lilly was not the right dog for this household and considered too hyperactive. She was returned and her adoption fee was refunded.
Lilly was brought back in on 2-24-09. She had a collar in bedded in her neck Dr, Pitman fixed her up and she is waiting a new home.,. She is very friendly. Her adoption fee is $79 for her spay and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoptions. Call if you have questions 256-771-7889 or e-mail [email protected]. *
*The Dog Pound
Athens, AL
256-771-7889 
[email protected] *

< close window >


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

That is such a sweet poem! Thank you for posting it!

I just rescued one last Saturday. We love him so much already! I have no idea what his past life was like - but I know his future will be filled with love!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This poem was included in both adoption packets for my two GRRNT rescue Goldens. I don't know if they are still including it, but it was the perfect poem for a new adopter to read.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes its included in tehGRRNT adoption packs. We dound it accidently when we took charlie out to his home visit, a week or so back. We both just cried and cried. Then we shared it with his adopters. Its really hard to watch a ole gent break down and just sob, holding his new adopted baby.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a touching and thoughtful poem.
Everytime I look at the pack I wonder how anyone could have added to their "baggage".
Will be saving this for our adoption packets at HBGRR.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE that poem. Another that really touches my heart I first saw on the ESRA (springer rescue) site.....









Here In This House
Here In This House


I will never know the loneliness I hear in the barks of the other dogs 'out there'.
I can sleep soundly, assured that when I wake my world will not have changed.
I will never know hunger, or the fear of not knowing if I'll eat.
I will not shiver in the cold, or grow weary from the heat.
I will feel the sun's warmth, and the rain's coolness,
and be allowed to smell all that can reach my nose.
My fur will shine, and never be dirty or matted.
Here in this house...

There will be an effort to communicate with me on my level.
I will be talked to and, even if I don't understand, I can enjoy the warmth of the words.
I will be given a name so that I may know who I am among many.
My name will be used in joy, and I will love the sound of it!
Here in this house...

I will never be a substitute for anything I am not.
I will never be used to improve peoples' images of themselves.
I will be loved because I am who I am, not someone's idea of who I should be.
I will never suffer for someone's anger, impatience, or stupidity.
I will be taught all the things I need to know to be loved by all.
If I do not learn my lessons well, they will look to my teacher for blame.
Here in this house...

I can trust arms that hold, hands that touch...
knowing that, no matter what they do, they do it for the good of me.
If I am ill, I will be doctored.
If scared, I will be calmed.
If sad, I will be cheered.

No matter what I look like, I will be considered beautiful and thought to be of value.
I will never be cast out because I am too old, too ill, too unruly, or not cute enough.
My life is a responsibility, and not an afterthought.

Here in this house...
I will belong.
I will be home.

(author unknown)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, I loved the Here in this House Poem.....since the author is unknown it might find its way into a future GRRNT newsletter.
My youngest Toby will dispute this line though:
"I will never know hunger, or the fear of not knowing if I'll eat." He is constantly reminding me of his dinner time, as if I could ever forget to feed him! 
On the other hand he can also add a few lines:
" Here in this house, I will never be without a Wubba, ball or a Kong filled with yummy peanut butter"
"Here in this house I will never be without a hand to give me a rub on my back, tummy or under my chin whenever I want one"
and finally,
"Here in this house I can jump on my parents bed at 3 a.m. and they will find a cozy spot for me. I can also wake them up by barking and chasing my tail at 5 a.m. and they will laugh at my antics".


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Buddy would like to add:

"Here in this house I can get the zoomies and crazies any time I want and mom and dad will just laugh at my antics.

Here in this house I will have a steady supply of my green squeakies so when one dies, another will automatically take its place."


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I enjoy all of your posts T&T, however, this is my favorite....Thank You.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful Update along these lines*

This beautiful girl Lily was adopted by the person who was going to take her into her rescue.
She fell in love with Lily!!!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12931894



If you are on any rescue boards, please post for her. This is what I know about her: She was adopted by a lady that was looking for a dog for her mother. Lilly was not the right dog for this household and considered too hyperactive. She was returned and her adoption fee was refunded.
Lilly was brought back in on 2-24-09. She had a collar in bedded in her neck Dr, Pitman fixed her up and she is waiting a new home.,. She is very friendly. Her adoption fee is $79 for her spay and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoptions. Call if you have questions 256-771-7889 or e-mail [email protected]. 
The Dog Pound
Athens, AL
256-771-7889 
[email protected] 

< close window >
Attached Images


----------

